# CALLS for a CAUSE # 4 (SOLD)



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Going to change up a little here to appeal to others on the site. This set of calls is made from Tamboti wood. It is a hard dense wood and is great to turn. It is oily naturally and has a semi- satin finish .It has a fine to medium texture with generally straight to some what wavy and interlocked grian patterns. The color is golden brown to dark brown with darker streaks. This wood comes from Eastern Africa. This is a Deer Grunt and fawn bleat call set. The Deer grunt is very deep and gutteral with variable tone setting. Both calls are mortise and tenon fitted.

Please remember this is where all funds go so your really helping put a smile on a littleones face and getting free calls to boot.

( http://josephthomasfoundation.org/ )

Rodney

If you are not a member of PredatorTalk.com and wish to bid, please register and help us support this worthwhile cause.

















This auction will end Thursday night at 9;00 pm CST in order to give the members that go to bed early in the eastern time zones a chance to have a bidding chance before bedtime!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I will see if I can get better pictures of these and post later.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Very Nice looking calls!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Good plan on changing the ending time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

$30 I though he said 5000 was the minimum.....


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bidding kinda slow thought i would add some better pics


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Those get things like this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Me too $40.00


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

LOL !!! I might have to sweeten the deal with some of my Famous deer sausage or jerky if things do not pick up!!! After all its not for me but the kids!!!! I can do an IOU if need be with plenty to a-test to the value of the Sausage Kings abilities!!!!!!! I will go do what ever I can to bring in the moneys for the young ens because it is not about ya but them and my friend and a moment of laughter from them is priceless!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

King of sausage Rodney ! ....King....of ..sausage...Sausage king sounds a bit ...... um ..San Franciscan.....Just sayin'

Don't be callin' yourself the jerky man either !!

LOL


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I got the the type of meats all men wish they had plenty of !! I am just sayin since you went there!! When SHTF my type meat will get you through better than most!!!!!!!!!!! JUST SAYIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i would,but i am flat arse broke right now

i need to starting getting my pay checks

my first check was small,just had a few dyas on it and it was all training pay,which isnt much

but they should be getting better now

then,if this is still going on, i will be in on the bidding(if the wife will let me,she handles all the finances in the household.shes a banker,me i am just a worker lol)


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

my wife controls the money also there SGB.....its a great cause and I wish I could bid......good luck!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

SGB bids 47.00

beavertrapper bids 47.50

There you guy are in the bidding.

$50.00


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I believe they are waiting to the last minute to steal them from you again. I would post a large bid to prevent that from happening!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You don't have to be the high bidder to be a winner guys ! They will take cash gifts to help the kids making you a winner and a hero !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

currently a possibility !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> You don't have to be the high bidder to be a winner guys ! They will take cash gifts to help the kids making you a winner and a hero !


+! Don!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great looking calls Rodney, let's see...hummmm....what to bid...... :smiley-eatin-popcorn:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LMAO 220= :stirthepot:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No, but if you insist as your proxy you bid 440....nyuk nyuk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's not your azz you're laughing off SG that's just your wallet getting lighter .....


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

For those kinda of bucks deer sausage and jerky would be include!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Hey I'm just a poor small business owner trying to make a few bucks.....I don't have Don's kind of money!


Heck if I had half either of your money
I could throw all of mine away


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Yeah right........I know what kind of $$$$$$ you truck drivers make.


I gotta get experience before I get the $$$$$$
Right now I'm just driving local,just to get some miles under my belt and to get some experience
Then maybe in a year or so I can get in with Halliburton in the oil fields and make some real bank
So right now I am pulling a tanker,any kind they throw at me,pneumatic for powders,liquid tankers,hopefully fuel tanker by winter and flatbeds too.
Then I should be able to make some bank.
Then I will be able to get that $1900 rifle and all the extra barrels too


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

They are hiring every day out here in the oil field. You have a CDL with tanker endorsement, you can probably get a job right away.

And SG 52.47 is way too cheap for some of that famous jerky, not to mention the calls.

55


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Haven't had any of his jerky yet, just going on your word.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

see #39


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

not quite there............ :lurk:


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

wonder if these calls work on coues whitetails out west.......................


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*GREAT THING YOUR DOING BIG D---THATS GOOD OF YOU-VERY NICE IDEA-----------SB*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

as long as that's all you're shaking............... :naughty:


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> jswift.......no they will not work on any type of western deer....so don't bother bidding.lol


Well if they won't work on western deer - western folks will need to head east to hunt..........


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:cowboy: :smiley-eatin-popcorn:


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

Alright. I can't sit on the sidelines any longer....

$60

:getrdone:

Great cause bigdrowdy1. Thanks for posting.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:clapclap:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hang on a minute SG is running to the neighbors to check their couch for coins !


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

LOL...I'll let you borrow the call, SG.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:fishing:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:user:


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

foreign currency???... time to get all the pesos and centavos...... what is the current exchange rate......


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

$1.00 U.S. = 12.189626 pesos


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Lets give the tree a small shake before the last day of bidding.

70.00


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice............


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

Lets start the day off right...

$75

Or, 917.38 pesos.


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

SG, that sounds like a sneaky strategy that results in you posting a last minute bid of $150 to win the auction!

I'm keeping a close eye on you.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:smiley_triple_dog_dare_sign:


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Is this where I dig into the goody bag and sweeten the deal with my nearly North American Famous Deer treats to see who can dig deeper into their couch for that little extra something for the kids!!! It would be in the forum of an IOU !!! Can we smell what the Rod is Cookin!!!!!!!!! UUUUMMMM

SEE POST #12

I am listening let the bidders speak up!!!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I just got in from work and I had planned on sweetening this deal. But with just minutes left I don't feel it would be fair.15 minutes till this auction closes . These calls sound great don't miss out on your chance to put a smile on a young ones face and a fine set of calls into your hunting gear.!!!!!


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

Alright, it looks like I get to contribute to a great cause and get a fine set of calls! Thanks, Rod!

I'll PM you to work out the details.


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

Stonegod said:


> LOL...I'll let you borrow the call, SG.  .........don't forget what you said!........I'll be needing them in mid November.LOL


LOL...did I say "borrow", I meant "rent".


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Dang, got here too late. Oh well, next one.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats jfarleyx on being the high bidder. Sorry for typing so slow but it has been a day from I will be glad to call yesterday for sure.

Thanks everyone be sure to check out Cause Call #5

PM answered jfarleyx let me know if you have any problems or questions.

This auction has closed.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

congrats jfarleyx, you got a great set of calls......... :clapclap:


----------

